# TUG Member Referral



## colorado_z (Jul 2, 2006)

Howdy, all.

I just found this site and wanted to become a member of TUG. After looking around I saw that there is a member referral program. This is a great idea. Anyway, I am willing to pay my membership dues, but was thinking that I could help someone get their 10 referrals to get a TUG lifetime membership. In the TUG new member/survey form, it asks for the name of the TUG member that referred me. (I am assuming this is the person's real name and not their user name.)

If someone is willing to send me their name in a PM, I will put them down in my new member form.

Once again, this is a great site and I look forward to becoming a TUG member.

Zerain


----------



## Pat H (Jul 2, 2006)

If someone hasn't already PM'd you then you can use my name. The H is for Hart. Thanks.


----------



## Kay H (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll bite.  My name is Kay Hennessy,   Thanks,


----------



## Kay H (Jul 2, 2006)

Pat,

You type faster than I do.


----------



## colorado_z (Jul 2, 2006)

Pat is the winner!  

So I guess this post can be closed or locked.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to TUG!

We generally don't close or lock threads, unless there is a problem with the thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2006)

cheaters!!  =)

(welcome to the group!)


----------



## Pat H (Jul 3, 2006)

colorado_z said:
			
		

> Pat is the winner!
> 
> So I guess this post can be closed or locked.



Thanks, Zerain.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 3, 2006)

Kay H said:
			
		

> Pat,
> 
> You type faster than I do.



Sorry, Kay.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 3, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> cheaters!!  =)



And to you, Brian -


----------

